# Our Bunny story



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 22, 2005)

Part 1 of 3


Hello everyone  I have been lurking here for quite some time now andI thought that I would tell you a little story of Jeannette and myself.It has been almost one year now of highs and lows for uswhenit comes to our bunnies. 

My Fiancée Jeannette and I bought our first rabbit in July of 2004. Wedrove all over the place looking at different bunnies and finallydecided on this little guy who Jeannette named Tonks.









Three days later we were at our local "Super Pet" store just after theyhad received a new batch of bunnies. There was one littlemini Rex that caught our eyes almost immediately. We bought him on thespot and named him Dartha few days later after seeing what alittle devil he was !!! 








About 3 weeks later we were back at the Super Pet and Jeannette spotteda golden Netherlands cross female and she just had to have her.Jeannette named her Goldie for obvious reasons.







The 3 bunniesgotalongwell together and werehealthy. 









They all ate well and everything was great for a few months. Wehad grown so attached to our rabbits. Jeannette's favoritewas Goldie and mine was Darth. Darth would sit and dose on his lookoutwith one eye fixed on us when he was not out of his cage playing.

On September 21[suP]st[/suP] when I got up in the morning, Goldie didnot run over to greet me when I put hay into her cage. She just satthere quietly. I went to let Jeannette know and by the time I came backshe was on her side having a seizure. Within minutes we got her to thevets but she had passed away. We were both very upset.

Jeannette studies in London and was heading back in 2 days. I asked herif we should go by the pet store and see if we can get another bunny sowewent and came back with another bunny who we named Pumpkin.
[font=Arial,Helvetica]



[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][/font]


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 22, 2005)

Darth, Tonks, Goldie, and Pumpkin are beautifulbunnies! I'm sorry to hear that you lost Goldie, who is soadorable, but I'm also glad that you haven't given up onrabbits. Was the vet able to tell you what the cause of theseizure was?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 22, 2005)

I just absolutely LOVE your avatar.

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Goldie, she seems likesuch a good pet and dear friend. You seem like very good bunny ownerswho care a lot!

Ellie

Welcome to the Forum!

:magicwand::runningrabbit:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 22, 2005)

Part 2 of 3

Continued from first post:

Jeannette departed Canada a few days later and I was alone mywith the bunnies. We all missed Jeannette . Pumpkin appeared to belonely so I put him in with Darth who loved his company. Weeks went byand everything was fine until the morning of Sunday, October9[suP]th[/suP]. It was about 5 oclock in the morning and I heard somestrange sounds so I got up and ran to the livingroom. I saw Darth lyingin his cage having a seizure. I was devastated and I started to cry andstarted to say, " I am so sorry, I am sorry, Over and over again, as Icarefully picked him up out of the cage. I held him close to me as Idrove to the Vet. After examining him the Vet came out and told me thathis heart was very weak and he should be put down. She asked me if Iwould like to spend a few minutes with him before he was put down. Isat with Darth as I stroked his head. He actually nestled himself intomy hand and let out a cry or whine; I am not quite sure what it was. Isummoned the Vet and she put him down. That had to have been one of thesaddest days of my life. I was so very attached to that little bunny.At this stage I feared the worst for the other rabbits so I began mysearch for a Rabbit specialist. The next morningI woke up tofind Pumpkin dead. I forgot to mention earlier that I changed watertrays, cages, disinfected everything and thoroughly scrubbed down thecages. On Thursday morning I finally got a tip from someone about arabbit specialist who ironically was only 10 minutes away from where Ilived. Around that time I noticed that Tonks was in his house andrefused to come out even when I offered him food. I immediately got himto the rabbit Vet. She kept him there for several days. She called totell me that she was not sure if he was going to pull through as he hadpicked up some sort of a virus. When I told her what had gone on overthe previous 2 weeks with the other bunnies she felt that Goldie hadpassed it on to the other bunnies and because of Tonks being a largerbunny was the reason why it took so long to hit him.

It was Monday , October 17[suP]th [/suP]when I picked up Tonks from theVets. I was so grateful for her saving Tonks. I did not care about the$600 vet bill. I took Tonks back every week for about a month to getchecked out by the Vet and he was fine. I fed him a mixture of water,medication, and baby food with a syringe I also bought him large wirecage with a slide out bottom shelf. There were no signs ofthe virus. The vet asked me if I was going to buy more bunnies and Itold her that I was very scared and that I could not bare the heartacheagain. She said to me "Mike do not worry, bring them to me and I willcheck them out". I told her that Jeannette is returning to Canada atChristmas and we will think about it at that time.

2 months had gone by since I had brought Tonks home when Jeannettearrived back in Canada for the holidays. We went to the pet store a dayafter she arrived and got to meet one of the breeders who had justbrought in a batch of bunnies. I was off in a different section of thestore buying some supplies and when I got back to the bunny areaJeannette was holding this adorable little female Netherland dwarfcross in her hands . Jeannette is a big Harry Potter fan so she namedher "Snuffles". 






Incedently Tonks is also a Harry Potter name. On December24[suP]th[/suP] we took Snuffles for a checkup and she was fine.Jeannette departed for London and 3 months went by . Both Tonks andsnuffles were healthy and very happy. All was well. A week beforeJeannette arrived back in Canada for March break I went to the PetStore and picked up a Mini Lopp to surprise Jeannette who she named"Moony"










Moony grew at quite

A rate so I bought him a wire cage in April after Jeannette left. 

Storys continued next post....


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jun 22, 2005)

They are adorable. Unfortunately some petstorebunnies dont live very long, or get ill when you least expect it. youdon't know what they are exposed to, or where they came from. 

maybe consider a rescue, shelter, or a breeder next time you get a pet bun?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Bramble Briar86,NightPoet00,anddixonsrabbitry


dixonsrabbitrythevet told me thesame thingtoo but it seems like it might 

have beenanisolated incident.



( I was unable to enter my entire story into one post due to the pictures )

Last part !!!

part 3 of 3 


It is now June and Jeannette arrived in Canada and is with me for thesummer. Tonks is 16 months old, Snuffles is 8 months, and Moony is 5months. They are all healthy and are doing well. We were onceagainin that [font=Arial,Helvetica]Infamousp[/font]et store last Thursday and I begged Jeannette to buythis Netherland dwarf bunny, I always wanted to get one that was not amix with the hopethat the bunny willstay very small( fingers crossed). 

A PICTURE AND NAME IS COMING SOON 



So here we are a year almost a year later with 4 healthybunnies. It is amazing how attached we can get to these wonderfullittle creatures and how much joy they give us. I hope and pray thatthey be all with us for years to come as I do for all of you out thereand your bunnies.



You are all a wonderful bunch as well as your bunnies.We havemore pics and Quicktime movies I can share with you all if you like. Inthe meantime I would like to thank you with taking the time toreadourbunny story


----------



## Zee (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi !!!!

Welcome to the forum !!!!

It sounds like you have had a rough ride. It is sad when onedies. I had that happen a few years ago on Christmas Day ofall days. Just as the taxi came, poor Mr Ed died in my arms.

A sad story with a very happy ending. I look forward to seeing more pics of your gorgeous buns.

Snuffles and Moony are adorable, and of course Tonks.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

WOW, how arful that must have been...I cansympathize with the vet bills...My Corky has had a few rough months dueto infections and I've spent close to 700 dollars on him...but he'sworth every cent...I love him dearly and cried for 3 hours when wethought he might have to be put down. I have 4 other bunniesbesides him...I love them all, but he';s the bunny of my heart!


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jun 22, 2005)

Just be careful. Cause sometimes those dwarfpetstore bunnies,can turn out to be ten pound ones. If you got it froma petstore, chances are its probably a mix.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! What a rollercoaster ride you'vehad! Glad to hear you have healthy bunnies now.Thanks for sharing the pictures - they are all soooo cute!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Mr ED Zee. Ican truly say that I know what you went through. It is very hard toloose a pet 

Zee more pics will be coming !!!



Hello PuterGeekGirl [font=Arial,Helvetica]Money wasnever an option for me either but I have to admit that when Tonks wassick I was low on cash and I staved for a few days. FortunatelyJeannette was in London when everything happened.



The new editions name is Prongs ( Another Harry Potter name )
[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica]Thanks BunnyMom !!![/font]



dixonsrabbitryI did a little investigatingbefore I bought him so we will see if he becomes a beast by Christmas 

[font=Arial,Helvetica]






[/font]


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

I've been lucky...my vet is SOOO understandingand has been letting me make pmts on the surgery portions.....so I'llbe paying for awhile...but its worth it. He did some majordiscounting too..on the first surgery he didn't charge me at all forhis time and it was a 90 minute surgery!! He's a great guyand he has bunnies so he understands and has fallen in love with Corkyduring all this too He's gonna watch Corky while I'm out of town nextweek for a couple days to make sure he still gethis meds...I'm worriedI may not get him back as he's even gonna take him home withhim! :shock::shock:


----------



## CMiska (Jun 22, 2005)

:wink:Welcome to the forum and I am sosorry to hear about Goldie as she was indeed a little bundle of goldand Darth (suck a fitting name). They all look so loved andthey seem to get along great with each other. 

Once again Welcome :groupparty:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, it sounds like you've had such a difficulttime entering bunny ownership. I have to say I probably wouldhave given up at that point. You have some beautiful littlebabies and you are just wonderful for taking such good care of them.

Welcome to the forum!

Jen


----------



## Shuu (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome, and a pat on the back.


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! ALL of yourbunnies are adorable. I hope the new group stays healthy formany years to come!

Lynn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mike and Jeannette.

We have a Super Pet in Edmonton, and I think they are one ofthe better pet stores around here. The bunny cages areclean and never crowded. They have pellets, hay andwater for all their bunnies. And thereare toys for them to play with. However Iprefer to adopt or rescue abunny than purchasing from a store.

Hope your family stay well and healthy for a long time.

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello and welcome. 

What a very sad start for you both. I am so glad that things have turned around and all the furkids are healthy.

They are absolutely gorgeous. Please feel free to post morepictures. We love pictures here. I can't wait to see Prongs. 

I look forward to getting to know you, Jeanette and the bunny bunch better.

Tina


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2005)

*dixonsrabbitry wrote:*


> They are adorable. Unfortunately some petstore bunnies dontlive very long, or get ill when you least expect it. you don't knowwhat they are exposed to, or where they came from.
> 
> maybe consider a rescue, shelter, or a breeder next time you get a pet bun?


Animals purchased thru a petstore is concidered a rescue nomatter how you look at it , I havepurchased many from pet srtores to GET them OUT ofa situation .

And as much as I hate to say this outloud BUT! many rescues ,shelters and breedersare no better nor any worsethan purchasing them thru a pet store, It all comes to the sameend either way. That said 

Welcome to the Forumsorry you had a rough go in the begining,, but I just know 3 wonderfullBunnies had a great home for thetime they were with you ., Cantwait for more pictures andupdates .


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gypsy, I have to say I agree.

I rescued not bought Misty and Stormy from a pet store that hadno clue how to care for rabbits. So many times getting them from a petstore is not a purchase, it truly is a rescue. It's a story I won't getinto here but if I had not rescued them they would have died-this isfrom my vet.

I don't think it matters where you get your rabbit all of them have their pros and cons.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Your buns are adorable. Iam sorry for you sad start, but am glad you were able to overcome andadopt more ... I dont know if you were told or have alreadyseen, but you can make a post as a memory of your past buns in theRainbow Bridge! Goodluck with your bunch and hope to see more picssoon!!

Rainbow Bridge

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=575&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=rainbow+bridge

-Tiffany, Freddy and Vicky


----------



## bluebird (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome,I think buying from a petstoreencourages the backyard breeders in it for money.If conditions in thestore are bad report it to the humane society.bluebird


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind comments The pet store that I deal with is great andmyrabbit vet has even checked outthestoretoo.Heroffice is on the samestreet.I know the staff there and the girls that take care ofthe bunnies are all bunny owners too


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are some Moony pics:

Bunny Zone !!!







Moony's new digs !!!










Let me out !!!






Did someone say food !!!






Being lazy






Having a nap








When are you going to feed me...






Moony's first day at home






Moony's first day at home on March 13th






Moony ( picture takenlast night ) What happened to that cute little bunny in the picture above:shock:


----------



## BunnyMom (Jun 23, 2005)

Love those great big bunny feet!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 23, 2005)

He is quite the beast 





Here are some pics of Tonks:



Tonks &amp; Moony






mmmm !!!!






Getting ready for Christmas 2005 






Chilling out !!!






Let me out of here !!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh my, these pictures are adorable. I just love these pictures.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome to you and your gorgeous bunnies. Sorrythat you had such a rough start to the world of Bunnies. Pleased thatyou found a rabbit savvy vet. Great pics, btw

Jan


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jun 23, 2005)

*I agree but then a lot of people say thatyou're not helping the rabbits your just supporting the petstore andeventually more rabbits will come in, But i still would "rescue" arabbit from a pet store that is living in awful conditions.*

*Gypsy wrote:*


> Animals purchased thru a petstore is concidered a rescue nomatter how you look at it , I havepurchased many from pet srtores to GET them OUT ofa situation .


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jun 24, 2005)

[align=left]More Bunny pics 

Snuffles

Snuffles first day at home











[/align]
[align=left]Watching TV[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Will you let me go right now !!![/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Who is this freak ???[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Chilling out[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 24, 2005)

You have had a rough ride, Mike, but now thingsare looking good for you it seems. And I love that your bunsare all named after Harry Potter characters (and some of my favoritesto boot!).


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 20, 2005)

Another story for everyone and this is a much happier one, our newest bunny Prongs

who is a Netherland Dwarf is changing colour. When he got him on June17th he looked like someone who had dyed their hair fromblond/greyto black as heis now becoming ablond/grey. I will postsome pics a littlelater.Has anyone had this happen to their bunny.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jul 20, 2005)

hiya. i like your pictures alot.

i live in Mississauga, Ont. and today i took my new babybunny to a vet. the vet was very nice but found it very diificult toexamine my bunny "Kweli". the vet couldn't do a full exam cause my girlwas kicking and scratching,(she's got sharp nails), they couldn't evencut the nails for me, and they said they were "pretty" sure she was ashe. i still payed $90. (Although they did earn their money, Kweliscratched them somethin fierce.) Kweli seems pretty healthy, so i'm notoverly worried....but it was mentioned that you had found a rabbitspecialist around you, and i would be very grateful if you could sharethat info with me. My girls deserve the best.

Thank you, and i wish you all the best with your kiddies!

Nicole.


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL You certainlyhave grown lol whatbeautifull rabbits you have leepthe pictures coming I am dieingto see what Moonytops out for size and weight, he so reminds me of2 litters that were born here ,very similar Markings ,You can see what I meanby visiting Apollos Acre's .


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi gypsy, Moony hasnot put on muchweight in the last 6 weeks and he is now 6months old. I wonder if he is going to get any bigger....



NickyI will get you the name and phone number of the 2vets that I deal with later on today.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

What a precious Love. This picturejust melts me. I'm so glad Goldie knew Love before she had torun to the Rainbow Bridge. What a little doll. 






Your pictures are great, Mike. Keep them coming!You have a beautiful bunny family and it's obvious they are very welltaken care of and deeply loved. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, Goldie passed away just 2 daysbefore Jeannette left Canada to head home to continue her degree.Goldie was Jeannette's little girl and it really hit Jeannette hard buttime does heal all wounds and Moony has become her little boy.



Prongs appears to be getting lighter by the day 

June 20th















July 21st Maybe he needs to use a suntan lotion with a higher UV factor 



Nicky that Vet info is coming soon  Sorry I forgot to post the info last night


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is a nice picture of Moony that I took last night:


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 28, 2005)

Those are some ADORABLE buns =) 

And there was one face in there that was not a happy bunny face...rather reminds me of Carolyn's Tucker when the painters came to TuckerTown =)


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 28, 2005)

You must be talking about Snuffles. She can be areal sour puss. She is not thrilled when the 3 boys are let out andre-mark everything in her territory


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 28, 2005)

Totally gorgeous. I love that picture of Moony. Looks like he is trying to see what is going on!

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeannette and I visited several shelters on theweekend and we came across a poor bunny that had been abandoned. He hasbeen at the shelter for several months sowehaveadopted him and are taking him home of later on today.He is avery friendly guy and loves attention. I willpost somepictures of him this evening and add him to my avatar.


----------



## Shuu (Aug 8, 2005)

How caring of you. What a lucky little bun to be able to come into your home.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2005)

wecannot wait to get him home !!!

Where about in Ontario are you Shuu


----------



## Shuu (Aug 8, 2005)

Not far from you. I'm in Kitchener/Waterloo, just west of you.

When are you picking up the new bun? How old is he? Have you decided a name?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2005)

We should get together some time 

We are going to pick him up around 5pm. Jeannette has already picked outthe name

"Gandalf" as heis a grey version of Tonks.


----------



## april (Aug 8, 2005)

How sad. Your pics are beautiful though. I'm glad you have happy healthy buns now.


----------



## MessrMoony (Aug 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures I took of Gandalf last night

(yes Mike I finally registered my own username  )


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

What a pretty boy. That's quite the dewlap he's got there. You sure he's a he?


----------



## MessrMoony (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, we were told he was a he but it wouldn't be the first time people had got that wrong. We were told Tonks was a she.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 9, 2005)

All of your rabbits are gorgeous.Gandalf is a cutie and so lucky to have you both. I love all theirpictures, I can't even pick a favorite, they are allawesome.

I can't get over Moony. He looks so much like my Hopi and Christa. The resemblence is amazing. 

Tina


----------



## MessrMoony (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you 



We've been having a look at the new bunny tonight and we think you areright Shuuthat Gandalf is actually a she:shock2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 10, 2005)

We are fairly sure that Gandalf is agirl. I checked all 5 bunnies by feeling fornipples on their chests. Moony, Tonks, and Prongsdid not haveanybumps.Snuffles did and when I checked Gandalfhe/she had them so I guess he is a she !!!

I guess we are going to have to check her name Jeannette


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 11, 2005)

i think you could keep her name Gandalf. Both mygirls, (i originally thought they were boys), are respectfully namedRue (Rupert), and Kweli (after Talib Kweli, my favourite rapper)

Jeanette is a pretty name too though!

Nicole


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jeannette and I are once again looking to addanother bunny to our group. Everyone is healthy and happy.Wereally want another Holland Lop and much to our surprise we recentlyfound out that there are 2 HollandLop breeders within 10minutes of where we live so we are going to visit them both in thecoming days. We have been checking out the animal shelters where wepicked up Gandalfia but have not been able to find a Lop. Both breederswere recommended by our vet as she knows several folks that have dealtwith them. 

Hopefully if all goes well we will have anotherLop to jointhe rest of the gangwithin the next few weeks


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 22, 2005)

Great pics! They are gorgeous. I love Moony and Gandalf and Prongs make me want to get a netherland dwarf.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 22, 2005)

very cool


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 22, 2005)

I love the pics!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your nice comments 



Well we found a Holland Lop and we will be picking him up on Sundaymorning. His name is going to be Remus. Another one of Jeannette'sHarry Potter names 
With 6 bunnies now I am having problems calling them by their correct names 



Here are some pics of the little guy !!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

omg he is SO little .... 

and how cute is this picture .. he reminds of a baby seal


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 26, 2005)

Awwwww! I have a weak spot for baby Hollands,although my husband would say I have a weak spot for all animals... Socute! You must take lots of pictures when you get him!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes he is but then I remember Moony on March 7th:







And the way he is now


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was my baby:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 26, 2005)

I've just read your stories all the way through from the beginning. I'm so sorry you lost your babies. They where so beautiful.

I am looking forward to more pictures of your new arrival. What a beauty.

It is so funny the way us bunny people start off with just one or twoand then suddenly we have a house full. It is so easy to fall in lovewith every rabbitwe see.

I love all your pictures thank you for sharing. They are all so adorable.

Vickie


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Vickie, 

Yes last fall was a very sad and difficult time when we lost those bunnies.

I cannot wait tobring little Remus home. Jeannette and I areheading out tonight to get him a cage and the accessories.

Your little guy is so sweet jordiwes!!!!! How old is he now


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hello everyone, we picked up Remus this afternoon and here he is:

Hanging out with Prongs






This Mike guy is strange...






Are you talking about me ???


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 28, 2005)

aw, Remus is adorable.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

youre killing me with cuteness here !!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

Remus is beyond adorable!!! Congrats.....I have a holland thats an absolute doll!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2005)

Way too cute! Looks like Prongs has taken well to Remus. Is that a tongue I spy in the first picture ?

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes it is !!! He is a real sweet little bunnyand I cannot believe the way he has settled in so fast. Prongs(3 months old)and Remus love to play together. Ican just sit and watch them for hours !!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Boy! Do these two look like they justgot into trouble! I thought the one towards the back lookedinnocent, UNTIL I saw that tongue sticking out!






I believe you and your Bride have met your match, Mike!

-Carolyn


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 30, 2005)

Actually they are good little boys at the moment Carolyn but I am sure that will change in a few months


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2005)

What adorable Babies!!!!!!! Love the color of both of them , theycompliment each other very well .


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2005)

I am sorry that I have not posted any new pics in a few weeks:



Feed me now !!!








Out for the count






Can't a guy get a decent night's sleep without having his picture taken !!!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 19, 2005)

No way, how cute is this???






I want to kiss those lips!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

i am soo jealous! your bunnies are sooo cute. how do you have room for them all?

Nicole


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nicky I admit that I have gotten carried awaywith bunnies  I am up to 6 and #7 arrives in about 2 weeks.I have bought several cages that I have been able to stack. There islots of cleaning and feeding that goes on but it is all worth it


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

No kidding about the work! i upgraded my girlscages to XX large ones, and now have a leftover small one. it's notbeing used, and although i have been planning to donate it to theHumane Society... i can't help wanting to get another. it's like thecage is saying "give me a little baby bunny...Please!"

Nicole


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2005)

I know what you mean Nicole I am inthe process of getting another mid size cage for the black otter baby.Now I have to figure out where he is going to be located.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

maybe i'll just hold onto the cage for a little longer, just in case?

lol

Nicole.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2005)

If you are going to a show, you better have an extra cage.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 20, 2005)

Actually you should bring both of your spare cages Nicole


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 20, 2005)

:wink:

bad Mike! don't encourage me.

Nicole


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 23, 2005)

I am going to be buying another cage 











I could not resist this little guy !!!

I will be picking him up in about a week


----------



## Shuu (Sep 23, 2005)

Aw, that's adorable. Congrats on your soon-to-be new addition!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 23, 2005)

That is one super cute bunny!! Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 23, 2005)

I am not sure what I am going to name him.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 23, 2005)

Awww Mike, he's so cute. i'm sure you'll come up with a good name. all your kiddies have very cool names!

Nicole


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am going to call him "Max" ( short for Maximillion ) I figured that I had to break the 

Harry Potter naming tradition as I am the one that really wants a Netherland dwarf.

I also thought that I have to give this little guy a tough sounding nameas he will

notweigh much morethan 2 pounds once he is fully grown


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome!! When do you pick him up?


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, it's been so long since I've seen thisthread. I don't know how I've missed it! Thosebabies are all so cute. Keep adding, you are starting tocatch up to me!!

Jen


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am picking him up late next week Jen I think that I will stop at 7 or Jeannette is 

going to turn me into bunny pellets


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


>




:tears2: Max is precious! _PERFECT_ name for him!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 30, 2005)

I did not think that the name "Gilderoy" would suit him :disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 30, 2005)

I like the name Maximillian! When Iwas a kid, I had two hamsters that were collectively called Maximillianbecause I couldn't tell them apart. When we had to separatethem- they didn't fight, they just helped each other escape:shock:- Icalled one Max and one Million.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 30, 2005)

That is giving me ideas naturestee


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2005)

I just readthrough your thread! What a great bunch of bunnies! Talk about cutenessoverload! :shock:I could bunnynap a few of thoseandbe very pleased with myself about it! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 3, 2005)

I am sure that you would be RaspberrySwirl
They are a great bunch Here are some more pics of Remus:

Are you looking at me






Go and get me something to eat 








Watching TV


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

OMG! What irresistable cuteness! How adorable!

Laura


----------



## StlCardinals (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Crazy Mike

I love all your bunnies. I think snuggles looks like my Casper!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes he does What a cute little guy !!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 5, 2005)

I cannot believe how addictive Rabbits canbe. I never thought that I would have so many !!! I am realexcited about picking up Max in the next few days. Just when I thoughtthat I would be done with adopting any more bunnies my breedertellsme

about a blue/tri colour Holland lop. I am so dead 

Little 5 week year old Remus decidesd this morning at 2:30am that hefelt like a midnight snack so he starts to stomp. It is the first timethat he has and the little 

guy was so loud !!! I thoiught that he would stop after a few secondsbut he kept ongong and going. I finally get up and walk to his cage. Hejust sits there looking at meuntil I gave me some food. Whata little stinker !!!! Of course at that moment the other bunnies startto stomp


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

They are addictive aren't they. I never thought I would have so many either. 

You have such a beautiful bunny family. They couldn't havefound more caring people to share their hearts with than youboth.

Tina


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is Max who was just delivered a few hours ago:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 10, 2005)

Max looks like heisn't entirely sure about the photo taking thing! Congratson your new arrival!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you mean.I grabbed him out of his cageand put him on the sofa and took his took his picture  Yeshe was not very comfortable at that particular moment.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

Max is soooooooo handsome !


----------



## ariel (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh Mike your babies are gorgeous and I think Max is a great name Not to mention he is a VERY cute lookin' guy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 10, 2005)

You sure do have some gorgeous rabbits there - and their numbers keep increasing 

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 10, 2005)

Max is a shy little guy but I am sure that he will be fine in a few days.

I need to update my avatar


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 11, 2005)

Ooh, what a sweet little boy. I want him!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 11, 2005)

Some more pictures of Max













Tonks one year after his close call. He is doing very well


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 11, 2005)

At only 7 weeks old Remus has taken over my place !!!












































I wonder how this little guy will fare in future shows


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 14, 2005)

When I got home from work yesterday Gandalfiawas stamping her foot nonestop from the time that I opened the frontdoor. I went over to see what was going on and all the water had leakedout of her 32 oz bottle. There was water everywhere and she was madbigtime !!! I had not tightened the bottle enoughMeanwhile the other 6 bunnies were getting angrier by thesecond as they did not like the idea of me spending so much time withGandalfia and not feeding them. Once I cleaned upthecageshe was happy


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2005)

My 7 buns go through about 2 90oz bags of hayper month. A portion of it gets wasted as it falls through wire floorand onto the slide out pan. Has anyone had this problem. 

I am wondering if I should try giving them Timothy pellets to reduce the wastage.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

Oxbow makes Timothy Hay Cakes. I use them as well as hay. My girls go crazy for them.

Laura


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the information Laura. I will get the cakes for them 

Does anyoneuse vitamin drops ordoes a good diet provide enough compensation for bunnies.


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

I've just read through your story. The beginning was so sad, 
but your bunny family has really grown and looks like they're thriving.  
They're all so cute. My personal favorite is Remus - love the name too. 
But they _all_ really are adorable! Great pictures.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you Doodle. I appreciate your kind wordsThe gang is doing well and there might be one more arrivingin the coming weeks but I have not told my Fiancee as she wanted me tostop at 7. I am going to be in trouble yet again


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 15, 2005)

It has been such a sad few weeks here on the forum and perhaps these photos will make a few folks smile out there:



Remus sleeping up against the side ofhis cage with his legs in the air. I grabbed my camera and got this pic.









He thenfell overseveral secondslater.






3 Months old !!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 15, 2005)

Remus with his feet up in the air is too funny. What a handsome little bunny!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! That is just way too cute!! Brought a smile to my face as soon as I saw it.

--Dawn


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 13, 2005)

A question for you folks out there. 2 of mybunnies, every so often go into this sitting position and do this sortof a vibration thing, I cannotexplain it but it vibrates theentire cage. They do it for about20 seconds atatime and then go back tonormal. Is it something todo with the production of the souvenirs that theyleave behind for us. My 5 other bunnies do not go through this ritualor at least I have never noticed. 



Mike


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Mike, 

I've never heard of this. Could it maybe be gas?

My real reason for posting here is toask formore pics of your babies!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> My real reason for posting here is toaskformore pics of your babies!




yes yes i want more picture too PLEEEEEEASE!!!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 13, 2005)

Remus laying on his back is so funny LOL, all of your buns are so cute


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 14, 2005)

Only Tonks and Max do this funny vibrating thing. I have no idea what they are doing.

I promise to get some more pictures of my gang in the coming days.Tonks just loves hisChristmas lights on hiscage. I put a protective layer to prevent him from chewingthe wires or lights. He loves to stretch out and look at them.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry that it took so long to post some new pictures. Here are some of 2 of my buns, Tonks and Snuffles. More pics to come:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2005)

:great:

These pictures ROCK! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww...these pictures melt my heart. :inlove:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone  I hope that you areall doing well and that your bunnies are all happy !!! I amsorry that I have not been around. I am a mod on a huge Star Warswebsite and it keeps me very busy.I will get some morepictures posted in the coming days.

My 7 bunnies keep me hopping ( no pun intended ) all the time. They are all doing well and are healthy  





Mike


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 23, 2006)

Great to see you back. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Jordives 

Here are a few more pics of 3 of the gang:

Remus
















Moony











Tonks






More to come


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2006)

I just sooo want to kiss this little face :love:. Your babies are just so lovely!

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 24, 2006)

He is such a good boy and was so scared when Itook this picture of him last night. He did not like the feel of thecounter and being up so high off the ground. A few seconds after thispicture was taken he jumped onto my chest and sunk his claws in.



:shock:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

I've never seen a bunny do anything like that before! That's amazing!
*
CrazyMike40 wrote: *


>


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 25, 2006)

He is a crazy little bunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Mike, I haven't readthe entirethread, but did read the story you posted in sections at the beginning,and oh, my heart went out to you and your fiance for having to endureso much pain in such a short period of time. But you havethe most adorable rabbits...beautiful little faces and personalities!They are very lucky to have found you...


----------



## Bunman (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. Too many breeders are irresponsible &amp; will inbreed their rabbits for a quick buck. 

A pet store purchase iis NOT a rescue - it feeds such breeders&amp; promotes the pet stores which operate out of greed &amp;care nothing for the rabbits. What do you think happens to an unsoldrabbit?

There are millions of abandoned &amp; unwanted buns in shelters,&amp; a shelter should be the place of first resort when seeking apet bunny. You may well save a life.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 26, 2006)

It has been almost 18 months since I lost a bunny and all 7 of the ones that I have are healthy. 2 of them are from shelters.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am so sorry that it has been so long since I posted some newpictures. These pictures are still on the large side even after Ireduced them by 60% :









Moony sticking his head in the camera






Prongs waking up !!!








Remus having a nap 





Snuffles seems to be in love with me and has a very poor taste in guys!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 19, 2006)

Awww, your babies look great!

Where's my Tonks?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 19, 2006)

I forgot about Tonks, Max and Gandalfia:

Maxstretching out while I get ready to clean his cage:














Here is Tonks just after I woke him up:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2006)

About time we had updated pics . All your babies noses are begging to be kissed 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2006)

HeyMike!

Goodto see you! Thanks for thepictures! 

Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Apr 20, 2006)

I so love Max!:bunnyheart


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello everyone, long time no see. The children are well and we are now up to 8 including a bunny from the Telus cell phone advertisments. Pictures of him to come


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike, yay you're back. Please get us more pics of your cuties! Is that Remus? He looks great!

Has anybun been bonded yet?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 10, 2006)

I see somebody is a Harry Potter fan! Love the names and very cute bunnies by the way.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Jordiwes Max is the Black otterNetherland and Remus is the Holland Lop. I need to put names on the bunny pics. I have to get some pictures of our 

newest 11 month old orange Netherland "Caspian" who has been on one tv commercial and in some ads. He is a really sweet little bunny with an attitude 

MyBabyBunnies my fiancee is a big Harry Potter fan and 5 out of the 8 bunnies haveHP names.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

Your bunnies are gorgeous. Simply adorable. I'm a big Harry Potter fan too, they're great books (and movies). Just thought I'd ask, what do you think of your Netherland Dwarfs' personalities? I've heard a lot of bad things about them being really highly-strung and tempermental.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Jess for the late reply. I did not see your post. I have heard the same thing about them but my guys all have great personalities and none of them have been fixed. Max the otterback one, can be a little moody from time to time but is an affectionate little bunny overall.

I cannot believe that I now have 8 rabbits :shock:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope that you are all having a great summer Here are some more pictures:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 25, 2006)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> I am so sorry that it has been so long since I posted some newpictures. These pictures are still on the large side even after Ireduced them by 60% :




After posting pics like these you're forgiven! They're awesome! 

Betcha this one is going to end up on desktops all over the place. 

Nice to see you back!



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry about the sizes of these pics. Here aresome pictures of my newest bunny Caspian. He was featured on TV outhere in Ontario Canada on a cell phone commercial. He is a wonderfullittle bunny who just celebrated his first birthday:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Mike, you have beautiful Bunnies. 

How did you ever get so lucky to get one of the Telus Bunnies. I'm so JEALOUS.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow what beautiful bunnies! Im in love :inlove:

And Caspian is an absolute doll!

-Haley :grouphug


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

Eight bunnies. *pouts* Eight _beautiful_ bunnies. If only I were as blessed as you...


----------



## allison (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, you've had a rough ride. 8 bunnies:shock:I have my hands full with one. You guysare doing a great job.:bunnydance:


----------



## rhix (Aug 27, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww those bunnies are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you for all the nice comments everyone They are a wonderful bunch of bunnies and they keep usbusy :bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello everyone  I have some more pictures of all the bunnies

Prongs







Caspian

.





Snuffles






Gandalfia






Tonks






Max






Moony









Remus


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 25, 2006)

There's my Tonks!

Aww babies, looks like they are all doing well. Have any of them met each other yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2006)

Me oh my I am going to have to do some bunny napping.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, they are all looking so wonderful (and very nappable ) Your bunny family just keeps expanding 

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think that we are going to stop at 8


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2006)

Ha! It's to hard to stop. I amtrying to convince my husband to get a friend for my Teresa once she ishealed from her spay.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 26, 2006)

I thought you were going to stop at seven! :sunshine: (Or was it four?) 

I LOVE this thread! (I always have).  So glad when you post, Mike (and Jeanette!)

Did you ever tell us (heh!) how you got the Telus bunny? 

They're all so awesome! And they're so loved and well cared for. 

Please check in again soon for our CrazyMike fix!! 



sas and the gang of (staying at) five:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydanceandsaid that at three!)


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for your kind wordseveryone They are a great bunch of bunnies !!!

Pipp I got Caspian the Telus bunny ( who I believe was namedChicklets on his pedigree) after accidently meeting thebreeder who is a friend the breeder who I got Remus and Maxfrom. Jeannette and I were invited over to visit with her and her 170bunnies !!!!!! It took us 45 minutes to see all the bunnies. Jeannettewas interested in getting a LionheadsoI spoke tothe breeder andasked if there were any she would beinterested in parting with. While looking at the breedersLionheads I saw this adorable little Netherland. He was very curiousand very friendly. The breeder mentioned to me that he was one of thetroublesome triplets from the Telus commercial.He was the onewith the eyes that open wide when he hears the news of the carrot truckrolling over on the highway. Hehad also beensomeother Telus commercials, billboards, and ads. He was such a tiny littleguy and socute .I turned to Jeannette and said "itis too bad that he is not for for sale" the breeder then said to me"you can have him if you like" I turned to Jeannette and said "can Ihave him" Jeannette agreed and reminded me that I owe her aLionhead which we will probably get at some point.

Caspian loves to sit on Jeannette's lap and stare into her eyes. Likemy other 2 Netherlands he is a high energy bunny that loves to runaround. He has amassiveappetite for such a littlebunny and drinks water like there is no tomorrow. I am so happy thatJeannette and I were able to get him We are in the processof getting him a bigger cage as I want to give him more room andtoys.All of our other bunnies have good sized cages.

All of our bunnies are a big part of our lives just like everyone ofyour bunnies out there. They give us unconditional love ( as long asthey are not hungry  ) and are wonderful little pets.

I do think back to October 2004 when we lost Goldie, Darth, Pumpkin,and Andromeda. I felt such heartache when they passed away. I do notthink that I ever cryed so much than in October 2004. Tonks was theonly bunny that survived. I would not have believed that 2yearslater that we would have 8 bunnies and I am verythankful that they are all healthy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2006)

What luck to get that sweet little one like that.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Mike, you have such a beautiful Bunnyfamily. You must have a big house.Are some of thebunnies bonded? 

How much time do each have in run time. We have 4 and theytake up alot of time, especially Daisy Mae, she's the one that's cagedthe most so we get her out twice a day for long periods.

Looking forward to more pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello Soooska 

Unfortunately we are in a condo and are not in a house. Hopefully wewill be in a few years. We try and get alol the bunnies out for atleast 45 minutes each on week days. OnFriday night we keepthem out 90 minutes each and on the weekends they are out for 2 hourseach on Saturday and again on Sunday.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have had a bunch of requests for pictureofRemus so here are some funny shots of him from 2005


----------



## f_j (Sep 29, 2006)

I just finished reading through your entireblog. What a sad beginning, I'm so sorry! But itlooks like have a nice big, healthy family now! Your bunniesare all just adorable! Just out of curiousity, is yourbreeder right in Burlington? I ask because I live inOakville. My boyfriend and I are getting two Netherland Dwarfbabies in about a week and a half from a breeder in London.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words 

the breeder that I deal with is in Hamilton. I got Remus, Prongs, and Max from her.



Her website can be found here:



http://home.cogeco.ca/~cwhite7/public_html/



My Fiancee (soon to be wife on Oct 21st ) and I live in Burlington soif your boyfriend and you ever feel like comingbytosee our bunnies just let us know


----------



## f_j (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you! We may take you up on that. And congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks f_g 



Folks have been asking for more pictures of Toks so here goes:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 13, 2006)

Moony chilling out


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello everyone 

I hope that you all and the bunnies out there are well. I have beenlooking at all the new pictures and it makes me so happy to see moreand more new folks joining this forum :bunnydance:

I am so sorry that I have not been by in a while. Times goes by so fast!!!! Jeannette and I got married about 5 weeks ago so we have been busybut we are back now and getting ready for Christmas.Our bunnyfamily has grown once again and we now have 9 kids. Our newest is afemale Holland Lop named Amelia.I have a few pictures totease you all with this sweet little girl. She loves attention andbeing held. All of the bunnies are doing great and I have a ton ofpictures coming over the next few weeks

























See you all soon with more pictures!!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Mike and Jeannette :colors::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors:

And welcome, Amelia - what a sweetheart! But then, aren't all your bunnies? 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2006)

Yay for the new bunny. Weren't you guys done? Oh I am getting a holland lop to!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes we were. I thought I wasfinished when we got to 5  I have promisedJeannette that I wil not get any more....... after number 10. Justkidding Jeannette


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 29, 2006)

Four was our limit, and now comes five.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Mike, what a sweetheart. 

How do you do it with so many? I forgetare many of them bonded? Do you get them out alot during theday? 

What kind of bedding/litter do you use with so many Bunnies?We use Aspen for our 4, and that gets costly, we go through a bag bagevery week to week and half.

Look forward to more pictures of ALL your Babies.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Susan 

Unfortunately none of them are bonded. We are able to get one into ourpen while anotheras able to run free. We get them out everyday fora hour each usually from 4pm to 12midnight.On Friday nights and weekends when I am up lateI will leave them out for longer periods of time.They all love playing with paper bags and paper towel rollsand will do so for hours.

I go through a 25 lb bag of Nutriphase every 3 months, a 96oz bag ofKaytee Timothy hay every 10 days, and a 20lb bag of yesterdays newsevery6weeks.They also eat kale anddadilions.





I am constantly vacuuming up hay remains, changing water, cleaninglitters etc and monitoring them Susan. I spend about 2 hours a daydoing that. I also have the litter and tray changed every few dayssoI go through lots of "yesterday's news" Nailclipping happens very often  

They certainly keep mehopping:bunnydance:



I need to update my avatar to include all the bunnys


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 29, 2006)

Mike have you ever bought the huge gardenbags? We give one to Wilbur &amp; Jackie to play with,they absolutely love them &amp; destroy them.

Check out Jackie exploring the bag.

Susan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually I was just telling one of the guys that I work with about those bags !!! 

My guys love them Susan and will play with them for hours. I only recently discovered how much they like them


----------



## f_j (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats on getting married and on your newbeautiful girl Amelia! She is so precious! Do youplan to attempt to bond any of your bunnies?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 30, 2006)

I would certainly love to as they are such a great bunch of bunnies.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

Congrats on the wedding!! :bestwishesI meant to send a note back in Oct,my how time flies!!)

And congrats on Amelia!What a sweetie!!!! :inlove:



sas  and the gang:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy Year Year everyone !!! I am sorry that Ihave not posted any pics recently. All 9 of our bunnies are doing well.I promise lots of pics are on the way


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello! Well since you have been gone we are now up to 6!:bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow Jade !! congratulationsThey are very addictive:bunnydance:I am going over to your thread to look at yourpictures.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 27, 2007)

As promised, here are some more pics 













Remus






Max





























Moony








Amelia

4 of the 9 kids


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2007)

:bunnydance:Yay for pictures!:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Mike, you have beautiful rabbits.

I look forward to many more pictures.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you ladies  There will be lots of pictures in 2007 :brownbunny

Jeannette is going to update my avatar as I just noticed it is missing 5 of the bunniesullhair:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 28, 2007)

More pictures !!!






Tonks















Prongs








Snuffles


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 28, 2007)

More cuteness, they are all adorable but I think I have to Bunnynap Prongs.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 28, 2007)

He is such acute littleguy.Heisunder 2 pounds and has such anappetite.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 6, 2007)

Amelia













Max


After 2 years I finally got my avatar updated. It was a challenge to fix 9 bunnies into a 48K gif


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Can I have Max???


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 6, 2007)

He is a cute little guy Jade


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

PLEASE!! Can I have him!?!?!?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Jade, since I live closer, I will goBunnynap him, he can live with me for a while (years) and then you cancome and visit him here.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds good. :bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 6, 2007)

Susan, where abouts in Ontario are are you. If it is not too far away you should come by for a visit


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

This poor little babe lacks confidence, huh, Mike? (NOT!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Mike, I'm in Ajax, not that faraway. I should come and visit (Bunnynap) one day.I'm very clueless when it comes to directions though, however my hubbyis a limo driver so I could always get him to drive so we can all visit.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello Carolyn Long time no see(hugs) Actually Max is a little on the shy side but he has beenbecoming a little more out going in recent months.



Susan I was born in Ajax  Jeannette and I are in Burlingtonwhich is a good hikefrom Ajax. I would estimate 2 - 2.5hours. We would love to have you and your hubby over anytime if youboth want to come for a drive sometime. We are about 50 minutes fromNiagara falls so perhaps you could kill two birds with one stone andvisit the nine bunnies


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 7, 2007)

More pics 






Snuffles






Tonks






































Remus


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 7, 2007)

I want this one. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I think I'm going into shock!Talk aboutCUTE!!!

Yep, getting dizzy,sliding off chair...*thud*


:shock2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 8, 2007)

Remus is a real character  



Well I promised lots of pictures in 2007 and with 9 bunnies to take care of there is always going to be lots of photos 

Here is a bunch of shots of Moony


----------



## snork_maiden (Mar 8, 2007)

eek! i want!! i love Moony's colouring!

XxX


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

OH MY GOD SO CUTE!!!! All of yours our on my bunnynapping list.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness - just checking in on this threadfor the first time in a long while - and my head is spinning from allthis cuteness....

.....so many bunnies...so much to adore.

Peg


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for all your kind comments everyone 



More Max pics:






Chilling on thesofa








Mighty Max super hero pose !!! all 2 pounds of him !!!! 

Sorry about my lack of Photshop skills


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

I want to live with you, bring my bunnies, and play with all of them.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan Jade The more bunnies the merrier :bunnydance:



Here are some picture of Remus my 1.5 year old HollandLopthat I recently found. I had forgotten that we ever tookthese pictures of him. Remus is a handsome lbunny and I need to get himentered into some shows. His parents are both champions.









Remus was about 2 weeks oild in this pic that I got from his breeder.






Pay no attention to that freak in the background 















Prongs and Remus


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you sure about that? My foster would have tocome. That would be 7 rabbits. Not counting my dog, my gecko and myskink. I think you should visit me. :bunnydance:

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow that would quite the party Jade 16 bunnies :bunnydance:

I just found a place close by to where I live where I can buy 50 poundboxes of Oxbow Timothy hay. I am going through about20pounds of hay a month and I will save quite a bit of moneyby getting hay in largeramounts.The 9bunnies love their hay


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 15, 2007)

More Bunnies !!!!






Prongs






Snuffles






Max






Tonks






Remus






Moony






Gandalfia






Caspian






Amelia


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

God I want them all! Pleaseeeeee...

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Life is tough !!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 19, 2007)

More pics taken yesterday of Remus. I was able to open the door without 

waking him up


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

I need them all!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 29, 2007)

Remus






Tonks






I posted this picture a long time ago of Remus sleeping upside down and leaning up against the side of his cage.






He fell over a minute later...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

How do you live with such cuteness?

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007),Desi,TheRocky Show and Friends,andLeviGene


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 3, 2007)

More pics of 4 of the 9 kids 








Snuffles








Prongs








Max






Amelia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2007)

As I have said before. I want them.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 17, 2007)

Some pics of Max


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Soooo when you giving them to me?


----------



## binkies (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at how those babies have grown! Every single one of them is adorable!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello everyone  Jeannette and I thought that the website was down. We were getting an error when connecting to the website. I glad to see that all is well


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome back! :bunnydance:

Everyone is slowly finding their way back. Did you get an email about the new site?

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice to see you again. Now you're here, can we have some new photos :biggrin2: (please)!

Jan


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

I need Remus :shock:.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone :biggrin2:I am such an idiot. I lost my password for my email account and prior to that I received an emailk with a link thta did not work. I finally got into my email account and got things sorted out yesterday. 



Here are a few pics of Remus:


















More pictures to come


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

So when do I get them?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 7, 2007)

You can have them.... except the name one


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2007)

You are mean.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am a cruel guy:biggrin2:







Several folks have asked me to provide some details on our bunny gang so I have put together in little summary of our very diversified group who keeps me very busy. I do not know if anyone out there have 10 bunnies that actually live in your own living space and in your face 24/7. It does provide me with lots of vacuuming and cleaning I monitor litter and water seerval timesa dayto make sure everyone is ok.





The tale of the 10 cotton tails:







#1 Tonks,



Tonks is the first rabbit that we ever had. He was purchased back in July of 2004. He looks just like a wild rabbit .He is a healthy bunny with an attitude and loves attention more than everything else. He also enjoys watching TV and he will thump if you block his view. Back in October 2004 we almost lost him to GI. Fortunately he pulled through.





#2 Snuffles:





Snuffles is a Polish dwarf doe that we purchased back in December of 2004. She has been a daddyâs girl from the time that we got her. She loves to play with her huge toy ball and to do an obstacle course around our dining room table and chairs. She also enjoys sitting on her lookout perch in her cage and keeping an eye out on what is going on.



#3 Moony:



Moony is a Mini lop / Holland Lop mix who we purchased back in March of 2005. He is a very gentle bunny who loves attention and eating.

Moony enjoys a good run and relaxing on his lookout perch. He is very gentle and affectionate.





#4 Prongs:



Prongs is a small Netherland Dwarf/ Himalayan mix. Who we got back in June of 2005 He is a high energy little guy who loves to run and play. He is a really good appetite and loves lots of attention





#5 Gandalfia 



Gandalfia is a Chinchilla rabbit that we rescued from a shelter back in July 2005. She is a very gentle older girl loves running free. She likes to be around people. She will follow us around all day if she had the chance. We were so happy to give this sweet girl a home. 





#6 Remus



Remus is our first pure blood show quality Holland Lop who we purchased back in August of 2005. He is an absolutely amazing little guy. He loves attention and loves to play. Give him a paper bag and he will play with it for hours. He has a good appetite and loves to relax on his perch. We really need to take this little guy to a show.





#7 Max



Max is our second pure blood show quality bunny who we got in October of 2005. He is an otter back Netherland dwarf and is an amazing specimen of a rabbit.. He is little on the timid side so we have been trying to give him more attention which has been helping. He loves to run free and to stretch out on his lookout perch. He is also a very vocal little guy. He comes from a line a champs and we really need to show him.



#8 Caspian



Caspian is our third pure blood bunny who we got in July of 2006. Prior to his life with us Caspian was one of the Telus bunnies who appeared on TV, on bill boards, and in magazines. Caspian is a friendly high energy Netherland dwarf. Who has a wonderful personality.

He loves attention and loves to play. He has quite the appetite.





#9 Amelia 



Amelia is a Holland Lop doe that we purchased in October of 2006. She probably has the best personality of all our bunnies and thinks that Jeannette is her mother. She loves to play and to get lots of attention. She also has a massive appetite.





#10 Luna



Luna is a Sable point Holland Lop doe that we purchased in August 2007.. She is our 4[suP]th[/suP] pure blood and is an amazing little girl. While we have only had her for 4 days she is already litter trained and drinking from a bottle. She loves to play and eat. We really need to show her 

as her parents were champs.









#11 ???? You never know :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the little story. Hehe I have told people how I know someone who owns one of the Telus buns.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 9, 2007)

Some pictures of Luna the sable point Holland Lop at 8 weeks of age:

She has greyish blue eyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2007)

:biggrin2:So pretty.


----------



## Pancakes (Aug 10, 2007)

mikey, When i come to your house your going to be missing a nice cute bunny named LUNA!!! 



Great job..



Jeff N Sarah


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jeff I think Remus agrees with you 








He says wake me up when you all stop talking about Luna :biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 16, 2007)

More pictures 








Amelia looking for food








Tonksafter a wild party


















Remus













Luna chilling


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

and more pics....
































Luna


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2007)

My God you have beautiful Bunnies, I forget are any of them bonded?Do you have any trios bonded?

Susan:bambiandthumper

PS

Which one is the Telus Bunny?


----------



## Haley (Aug 17, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> My God you have beautiful Bunnies, I forget are any of them bonded?Do you have any trios bonded?



She's asking because she wants to know which ones to grab when she comes to bunnynap them 

Glad to see you around CrazyMike! I always enjoy looking at all the gorgeous pics of your crew. I think Tonks is my favorite (and I love her name).






Beautiful!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Haley, poor Tonks has a complex as were told when we bought him that he was a she but that all changed in a few months He has such an attitude 



Hi Sooska, you need to come by for a visit sometime  Caspian is the Telex bunny. He is one of the troublesome triplets. 



and yes all the bunnies are all bonded..................... To me :bunny18



I need to work on getting some of them bonded.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike is going to bond them to send them to me.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was thinking about the same thing regarding your bunnies :biggrin2:



More pics:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness... I can't pick just one that I want, I WANT THEM ALL! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

:duel:nonono:h34r2


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

What about a time share program


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

*That may work. 6 months each?*

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> What about a time share program


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sold 





[quicktime=320,256]http://mikestruys.com/images/Mike/SpeedyRemus.mov [/quicktime]



This is an amazing movie of Remus which I finally figured out to load. Mods please edit and delete this file if it is slowing down the forum. 

If you have high speed, please have a look


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

Takes alittle to load in the thread but well worth it!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## polly (Aug 18, 2007)

Love your bunnies, I love nethies and Max is just gorgeous:inlove:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 18, 2007)

Max is a wonderful little guy Polly 

I removed the movie as it was slowing down the thread. I will put up a link up tomorrow in its place. In the meantime more Luna pictures.


----------



## binkies (Aug 19, 2007)

Luna looks so comfortable ALL the time. I wish I could be like that.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 20, 2007)

She is a very content little bunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2007)

*Even more if she lived here.*



*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> She is a very content little bunny


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 20, 2007)

:duel


----------



## polly (Aug 20, 2007)

can we have more nethie pics please,:biggrin2: i love the one that was in the adverts you don't see many orange nethies over here, they are really hard to get hold of!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 20, 2007)

I will get some pics of Caspian up tomorrow as well as some of the others Polly


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 21, 2007)

here you go Polly More Nethie pics to come !!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one only picture.:grumpy:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 21, 2007)

> I LOVE this pic


----------



## polly (Aug 21, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i'm in love:inlove:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are some pics of Caspian. He is a high energy bunny and does not sit still for very long


----------



## polly (Aug 22, 2007)

Awwwwwwww hereminds me of an orange Dennis, he is lovely i love the nethies energy, they are so cheeky. 

He is such a gorgeous boy and obviously loves getting his piccie taken


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 23, 2007)

Polly all 3 of my Netherlands are wonderful little guys with amazing levels of energy. 

I cannot get over Caspians appetite. He is a little pig


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 30, 2007)

Amelia doing what she loves best...




























Eating !!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2007)

Aww that is so sweet. She (Amelia) wants to come live with me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2007)

hey yopu! Where are you?!?!? I need pictures of my rabbits. I mean you rabbits.:biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry about that  

Here are some pics of Tonks. Tonks is a 3 year old buck that drags a towel around his cage to lie on. He nicely stretches it out and throws himself down on it. He spends a good chunk of his day pasted up against the side of his cage begging to be patted onhis head.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the buns. I just did a map search and it says you are 7 hrs and 2mins away.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2007)

Any time you feel like coming for a visit just let me know


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2007)

I believe we (other RO) members are hoping to make another trip up there. You will have to be a stop or meet up with all of us.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2007)

It would be great to meet the gang


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes it would. I have met 2. :biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been having some problems connecting to the website but I am now finally back


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin2:YAY!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## polly (Oct 10, 2007)

loving Tonks what a gorgeous bunny:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2007)

My babies.:inlove:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry for not posting any new pictures. I will get some new ones postedin the coming days


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2007)

Today?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not exactly :biggrin2:



Some Max pics:





















Amelia tranced 


















Lots ofbunny photos coming soon


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 12, 2007)

Your late!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 12, 2007)

Just a little :runningrabbit:I got lost


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 12, 2007)

You should know your way by now!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 12, 2007)

Old age is catching up with me


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 12, 2007)

Excuses.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 26, 2007)

This time I forgot my password. I am not the sharpest knife in the kitchen


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

They are so adorable. I love Tonk. Can I PLEASE steal them all? Wait, it isn't stealing if you ask.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 29, 2007)

:grumpy:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am back with lots of pictures !!! I cannot believe it is a week to go until Christmas 

Amelia cannot wait !!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2007)

:grumpy:You are late.

Cute pictures though. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pancakes (Dec 18, 2007)

nice pics..... Mikey im gonna come by and take some pics of my own..



thanks,



Jeff


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hopefully you can make it over over the holidays Jeff 

Here are some pictures of Remus. He looks like a little thug and a humbug in some of these pictures


----------



## Pancakes (Dec 19, 2007)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> Hopefully you can make it over over the holidays Jeff


Yes sir mikey. I think that we will bring hugsy to keep Remus company:biggrin2:. Just let us know when.


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 19, 2007)

Ahaha, LOVE the new pics!:biggrin2: How do you cope with all the cuteness!?:shock:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are a real handfull kellyjade 

Happy New Year everyone !!!

I hope that you all have a great 2008. Here are some pictures for all you Tonks fans

out there


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy new year to you too and what a good way to start it with nethie pics :biggrin2:Tonks is such a sweetie. Great to see more pics


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cute! My fav is Amelia :biggrin2:


----------

